# كتب الاتصالات - المجموعة الأولى



## elshafi3 (23 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله​ 
أضع بين أيديكم اليوم المجموعة الأولى من كتب الاتصالات .. عسى أن تجدوا فيها الفائدة المرجوة .

المجموعة العربية .. وتضم المنهج السعودي في :
1. الاتصالات المتنقلة .
2. تقنيات الميكروويف والأقمار الصناعية .
3. أساسيات الهاتف والمقاسم الرقمية .


----------



## Pumpush (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررراا


----------



## أسد القدس (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elshafi3 (24 أغسطس 2010)

*أساسيات الهاتف والمقاسم الرقمية بالعربي - المنهج السعودي*

كتاب أساسيات الهاتف والمقاسم الرقمية في المرفقات​


----------



## أسد القدس (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على حرصك على نقل كل شي ...
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSTAFA Y (25 أغسطس 2010)

كتب رائعة مشكور :79:


----------



## elshafi3 (26 أغسطس 2010)

بقية المجموعة ...


كتاب الهوائيات وانتشار الموجات .
أساسيات الاتصالات الرقمية .


----------



## 2ethara (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبجد استفدت من الكتب اللي نزلتوها
تسلمو

بس في كتب مابتنزل
لما اجي افك الضغط مابيكمل
بيقول
press "OK
check volume
؟؟ :10:
مافهمت :11:
ياريت حد يوضحلي​


----------



## elshafi3 (26 أغسطس 2010)

2ethara قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وبجد استفدت من الكتب اللي نزلتوها
> تسلمو​
> ...


 
أنا جربت كل الملفات المضغوطة اللي أنا منزلها .. وشغالة مية المية .. 
الملفات المضغوطة مقسمة على أجزاء فلازم تنزل كل الاجزاء عشان تشتغل بصورة صحيحة .


----------



## kamel kam (27 أغسطس 2010)

mercccccccccccccccccccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## لؤي البابلي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## وليد الشوبلي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــر


----------



## أبي ريحان البيروني (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you very much
:75:


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يعطيك العافية :75:
بس أخي الكريم ملف تقنيات الميكروويف محمل مرتين بدل الاتصالات الهاتفية


----------



## التوزري (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

